# First timing it in France? - do some road sign homework



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

During my recent wander around la France I was surprised to find a number of first timers to France who were unaware of a couple of the unique French road signs.

What was even more surprising was that they were so far south when I met them and had driven that far without noticing the road signage and understanding its meanings.

I know this subject has been discussed before but I think it may be worth another thread to bring it to the attention of French first timers.

There are a number of different road signs but the 2 that I have in mind and that are very common, and have less obvious but important messages are:

Village/town name signs

If, as you enter a town/village, the name is shown on a white background sign with a narrow red edging – that means you are now in a 50kph zone. Frequently, but not always, there is another 50 kph (Rappel) sign within 25/50 meters as a reminder but the village name sign is a speed limit sign.

As you leave the town there will be the same sign with a black diagonal cancellation band and the speed restriction ends there.

Sometimes the town/village speed limit is more/less than 50kph in which case the limit will be shown at the name sign.

Priority signs

Priority over traffic coming from your right is yours only when you are in an area covered by a yellow diamond on a white background. These are frequently found when leaving a town/village and the same sign with a cancellation band placed as you enter a village/town.

There’s a strange and very old traffic law that gives right of way to traffic coming from the right. Many of these junctions now have stop/yield signs for traffic emerging from the right but many remain without, especially in towns, and French drivers do use that right of way and will pull out onto "your" road.
So, always be aware of your current right of way situation


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Bloody frightening I can tell you, I nearly smacked a builders van amid ships do not know how I stopped in time.

And I was aware but he never even slowed down.


Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Timely reminder and not only for first timers Tony, I've had a few close calls with 'priorite a droit', especially in out of the way places where they tend to creep up on you unnannouced. :roll: 

Talking of speed limits, it reminds me of Pussers travel accounts and one of his many memorable quotes...

“Slow down - you are doing more than 50 Rappels”. :lol:

Pete


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

is there any books you can buy, that explains these french signs :?:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can print this 
and this
chapter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

daveil said:


> is there any books you can buy, that explains these french signs :?:


http://www.alltravelfrance.com/France/Car_Rental/Road_Signs.htm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

and these
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/france-monaco.pdf
http://www.central-france.com/central_france_driving.htm

Google is your friend.

Dave


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

And bear in mind when negotiating roundabouts that French drivers seldom "do" indicators. :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Telbell said:


> And bear in mind when negotiating roundabouts that French drivers seldom "do" indicators. :wink:


Not true for lady French drivers of a "certain age" - they NEVER indicate - and appear to be totally unaware of the need to do so.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > And bear in mind when negotiating roundabouts that French drivers seldom "do" indicators. :wink:
> ...


Not my French lady wife.................she definitely indicates!!!

She indicates when I am speeding, too close behind other traffic, forget to buy her favorite patiseries, am not attentive enough.....

Oh yes - she indicates in no uncertain manner!!!!!!
Carl


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Telbell said:
> ...


But clearly (from her pic), not of that certain age.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Telbell said:


> And bear in mind when negotiating roundabouts that French drivers seldom "do" indicators. :wink:


I agree with this 100% and I would like to add that they often go round roundabouts like a 50p coin, iee they drive towards and exit and then turn to the next exit, then turn......

This way you have no idea as to which exit they are actually taking.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

oldun said:


> This way you have no idea as to which exit they are actually taking.


Neither do they


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

There is another sign on some of the smaller roads in France.
It is a white triangular sign with a red border with a black 'X' in it.
This sign *does* mean that priority is given to drivers on a minor (or what appears to be a minor) road. There are no give way signs or any road markings and probably unlikely that traffic (possibly farm traffic) will emerge but do be aware that the road that you are on does mean that traffic from either direction (left or right) has priority over you. It may only be a 'T' junction but the priority is to those users.
Tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just another word of caution for those of you about to take your first trip across the channel and maybe also as a reminder to those who've been before but may have forgotten some of the more unusual roadsigns.

For a first timer anxiously looking for the expected Motorhome Service/Aire sign, this picture might be just what they're looking for - and they may not even take in the top sign which is far more important.
This sign was not preceded by the usual cancelled yellow diamond.

Quite common in those hill top towns and villages where the locals zip in and out of those narrow lanes - be careful.

I hope you can read the words.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

tonyt - I hope you can read the words. 

I'm off to Boots the Opticians in a few minutes but at the moment I can't read what it says - what does it say, please?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> tonyt - ........................... what does it say, please?


Sorry Keith, new camera, still unused to the settings. It says:

"Prudence
Vous Entrez
En Agglomeration
Priorite A Droite"

Pretty self explanatory.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks.

Sign below also self explanatory.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

It seems to me that there is scope for a Training DVD on this very subject:

ie Camera at our RH Driver's position, running commentary on signage, examples of traffic 'situations', toll roads, etc. etc.

Is anyone aware of the existence such a 'visual aid', please?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Another thing to be aware of, a few towns have trams running alongside or in the road. There are usually flashing red lights when a tram is due across your path.

They can be missed, or be confusing, especially when the tram is coming directly through the middle of a roundabout, and these flashing lights are actually on the roundabout.

As you are possibly a right-hand drive vehicle you may not clearly see the tram approaching, so if you see flashing reds, and rails in the road, make sure you STOP! 

Mulhouse is one place, I am sure there are others.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And don't forget those red thru'penny-bit shaped signs with STOP on them means STOP!! That means your road wheels must come to a complete standstill or, if caught, you will get an on-the-spot fine of 90 euros.

Yup! I got the receipt and T shirt!  

We now always count to three at stop signs before moving on.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

tonyblake said:


> There is another sign on some of the smaller roads in France.
> It is a white triangular sign with a red border with a black 'X' in it.
> This sign *does* mean that priority is given to drivers on a minor (or what appears to be a minor) road. There are no give way signs or any road markings and probably unlikely that traffic (possibly farm traffic) will emerge but do be aware that the road that you are on does mean that traffic from either direction (left or right) has priority over you. It may only be a 'T' junction but the priority is to those users.
> Tony


The sign you have described is in fact the sign that indicates "Priority to the right" and instructs drivers to give way to vehicles emerging from the route or routes to the right. The link gives a complete list of French road signs, albeit in French, which may be of help.

It may also be worth while including a copy of the "code de la Route" in one of your supermarket shopping trips

http://www.securite-routiere.equipe...gue_des_signaux_routiers_200908_cle731853.pdf


----------

